# MDC Parts



## jnovosel (Dec 29, 2009)

The company I work for has lots of parts from the 1:32 scale cars and locomotives that MDC built. If you need anything to help with your model work, please let me know.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that Mainline America? They used to advertise they had the MDC stuff and had parts/cars on their website, but most of that has gone away. Like more info. Email me : juking(at)atcjet.net


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got this reply fro Joe, sounds interesting: 
Yes it is Mainline America and the entire company has gone through new ownership. I was laid off in June and they called me back here recently. I have organized the entire MDC inventory and am working with the web guru to get the online store module up and running. 

There also will be new items coming this year and I hope that with my help we can produce G scale products done entirely in the U.S.A. !!! 

If there is anything I can do for you in the meantime, feel free to contact me via e-mail. I am always open to suggestions too! 

If you look at their website, they show they plan to make a RS-2 locomotive. I liked the MDC stuff, seemed to size out better with my Aristo Mikado than with 1/29 cars.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

This sounds interesting to me and I look forward to their on-line store. (Hopefully with photos of each part) I’m on a limited budget and enjoy building my own stuff so I’m probably their target demographic! 
Joel


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am still interested in the ore cars, can you please e-mail me so we can talk, [email protected]
Thanks

Ray


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Their website still looks the same: http://www.midwestcompanies.us/m...erica.html


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

somethings not right with the link as i clicked on it and got page not found 

the html and the m...erica could be the reason


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this link 


http://www.midwestcompanies.us/manu...erica.html


----------

